# World's largest plane (Antonov An-225 Mrija) landed in Hungary



## Trautloft (Jan 19, 2008)

For the first time in my countries history, world's largest plane landed on Ferihegy (means Frankie Mountain ) Airport .
It started from Gostomel airport near Kiev and at saturday in the morning,after 90minutes of flying, it landed on the larger airstrip in Budapest. Many preparations have to be met, because of the enormous size of this plane.The plane transports special equipment,socalled seismic vibrators (the hungarian oil company MOL arranged this flight,to transport this valuable equipment to seek for gas/oil...but its name sounds funny anyway) to Oman, approx. 180 tons of cargo. Each 'seismic vibrator' is 24tons , 5 are transported by the Mrija,and various other equipment.After loading the cargo,the plane starts today in the evening to continue its quest. 
here are pictures, a good hungarian site,unfortunately no english version of this article,thats why i translated. there are a few english news about the Gripen and about a dogfight gaming championship. 

the link: 

JETfly Magazin


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 19, 2008)

Ive seen that thing it's immense


----------



## HealzDevo (May 1, 2008)

I've seen pictures, it is the world's largest heavy lift plane at the moment. It doesn't really have that much use. Unlike the C-5 Galaxy...


----------



## Trebor (May 4, 2008)

I seen that plane on te HIstory channel. the thing I wonder is, why make something so damn big?


----------



## Konigstiger205 (May 4, 2008)

Trebor said:


> I seen that plane on te HIstory channel. the thing I wonder is, why make something so damn big?



Because its Russian design ...well the Russians do have a tradition in making large things..the worlds largest helicopter its Russian...its in their nature.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2008)

Trebor said:


> I seen that plane on te HIstory channel. the thing I wonder is, why make something so damn big?



Why did Howard Hughes and Glenn E. Odekirk build the Spruce Goose? 

Because there was a reason at the time, someone put out a contract for it and because they wanted to break a world record.

The An-225 was specifically designed to carry the Buran Orbiter (Russian Space Shuttle) as well as Booster Rockets and Rockets up to 70m in length.

I saw it at the Paris Airshow in 1989.

Today it is used to carry oversized freight and extreme heavy cargo that no other plane can carry. It is avialable to be used anywhere in the world and it can be ordered.


----------



## Trebor (May 4, 2008)

that does make sense, Adler. Thank you  and I've seen how it flies. I'm surprised the Russians got THAT to fly. the Hughes Hercules barely even got off the ground. and it had 4 engines


----------



## Matt308 (May 4, 2008)

8


----------



## A4K (May 5, 2008)

Köszi Trautloft! Én is akartam küldeni képek arról, de nincs ilyen lehetöseg az én munkahélyi számitógéppel...
(Tök jó is látni egy Magyar Bf109 ezzen a forumnál!)

Te csak dolgozól Bécsben, vagy ott is laksz?

Evan


----------



## Torch (May 5, 2008)

It is a big bird, sorry last one is not a 225.


----------



## A4K (May 7, 2008)

Great photos Torch!


----------



## Kruska (May 10, 2008)

Well almost unbelievable, but on height and wingspan the H-4 is still the No.1.







Regards
Kruska


----------



## ThunderThud (May 11, 2008)

Hey Kruska I love that signature picture!8) 8) 8)


----------



## Kruska (May 12, 2008)

Hello ThunderThud,

Thanks, I am still working on it. Dietz has done some wonderful aviation paintings. I like your avatar –might make a great signature too – give it a try. Not saying that your present signature wouldn't be great as well  

Regards
Kruska


----------



## Freebird (May 12, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Today it is used to carry oversized freight and extreme heavy cargo that no other plane can carry. It is avialable to be used anywhere in the world and it can be ordered.



I picked up a load in Vancouver from the An-225, of high end leather goods flown from Italy. It took 10 tractor trailers to load the all the stuff that had been on the plane.


----------



## Henk (May 18, 2008)

Great aircraft, I heard that they want to build some more.


----------



## comiso90 (May 18, 2008)

Kruska said:


> Well almost unbelievable, but on height and wingspan the H-4 is still the No.1.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62831
> ...




GREAT chart Kruska... thanks


----------

